# PLEASE HELP (FABRIC)



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok, so long story short I really need this fabric!!!! :smhelp: 

I had ordered it from North Central Maltese Rescue but they informed after they had already charged my credit card they had run out a while ago. I had to write two emails and make some calls and wait 10 days to hear that they didn't have it so at that point I had already been expecting it and bought all the rest of the material to make my little one her blanket. After all that they refuse to give me their vendor that provided them with the material (I just think that's mean considering I don't know how it would be a bad thing to share that info with me). So now I am desperate to find this material so any help would be REALLY appreciated!!!

Picture of the material below any help you can give please!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's available on ebay.


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jul 31 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812104


> It's available on ebay.[/B]


Where?? I have looked on e-bay and have not seen it!

thanks!!


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Does anyone else have more info on this???

PLEASE help me if you know where to get this.

thanks!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (morganm @ Jul 31 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812161


> Does anyone else have more info on this???
> 
> PLEASE help me if you know where to get this.
> 
> thanks![/B]


Hope this helps.

MaryH

http://www.sewitis.com/cgi-bin/Store/store...=0&lastmenu=


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Are you going to make these to sell?? That is so cute!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is the blanket angelyn from think pink made for us to give you some ideas - i love this material and i have a yorkie one as well


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

I wanted to post up the pictures of Martini on her new blanket. I actually had someone make it considering my sewing skills are non-existent.

Here are the pics:

I think I am a model









I am so cute and I know it!









Sleepy time









Martini and her sister Oreo









To get these pictures was comical; I kept having to whistle and yell to get them to look at me. My husband said it looked like I was Austin Powers when he was trying to get pictures of his models (yes yes give it to the camera, lol). Oh well, I think they turned out pretty good!


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks again to everyone that helped me locate this fabric!!!!

:ThankYou:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so happy you found it -- i just love this fabric too 


QUOTE (morganm @ Sep 1 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824886


> Thanks again to everyone that helped me locate this fabric!!!!
> 
> :ThankYou:[/B]


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so glad that you were finally able to find the fabric. BTW that's a wonderful blanket you have there.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

That's adorable. I would love one if anyone out there is able to make it for me please let me know. I'd be very happy to pay you for the work. I love that material. 
morganm..Your doggies are so cute. And I love their names.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

:Cute Malt: -fabric! Wow, what a pretty made fabric! 
I've never seen such a wonderful maltese fabric here!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Sep 2 2009, 12:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825052


> That's adorable. I would love one if anyone out there is able to make it for me please let me know. I'd be very happy to pay you for the work. I love that material.
> morganm..Your doggies are so cute. And I love their names.[/B]


PM Sent


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Alexa @ Sep 2 2009, 02:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825054


> :Cute Malt: -fabric! Wow, what a pretty made fabric!
> I've never seen such a wonderful maltese fabric here!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:[/B]


If you would like info on how to get this blanket I would be happy to provide it to you.

My Martini loves her new blanket :wub:


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Sep 1 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825041


> I'm so glad that you were finally able to find the fabric. BTW that's a wonderful blanket you have there.[/B]


Thanks so much!

You help was much appreciated!!!!


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (morganm @ Sep 2 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825193


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Sep 1 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825041





> I'm so glad that you were finally able to find the fabric. BTW that's a wonderful blanket you have there.[/B]


Thanks so much!

You help was much appreciated!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I ment to say:

YOUR help was much appreciated....sorry for the repost but I could not find the edit button to edit my last post :blink:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww, cute pictures. Martini and Oreo are both adorable. The blanket came out really pretty. She looks pretty comfy on it. :thmbup:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

QUOTE (morganm @ Sep 2 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825191


> QUOTE (Alexa @ Sep 2 2009, 02:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825054





> :Cute Malt: -fabric! Wow, what a pretty made fabric!
> I've never seen such a wonderful maltese fabric here!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:[/B]


If you would like info on how to get this blanket I would be happy to provide it to you.

My Martini loves her new blanket :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I would love info on the blanket, it is adorable. Thank you.


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Ann80 @ Sep 2 2009, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825277


> QUOTE (morganm @ Sep 2 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825191





> QUOTE (Alexa @ Sep 2 2009, 02:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825054





> :Cute Malt: -fabric! Wow, what a pretty made fabric!
> I've never seen such a wonderful maltese fabric here!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:[/B]


If you would like info on how to get this blanket I would be happy to provide it to you.

My Martini loves her new blanket :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I would love info on the blanket, it is adorable. Thank you.
[/B][/QUOTE]

PM Sent


----------



## scarletohara (Oct 24, 2012)

*fabric*

I just love the fabric. Can you tell me where to find it? I just adopted scarlet rose and I am looking for fabric for a coat for her.

Thank you for your help.:innocent:
wb


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This fabric came out about 4-5 years ago and was easy to find at the time, however, know you just have to search for it on ebay or etsy. Good lucky finding any.


----------

